# how do you do it



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

Just got back form belfield ,ND. was out there trying my luck bow hunting, from the east coast, cannot figure out how you guys bow hunt whitetails, It was so open,flat and no cover, I could not get within about 150 yards of a whitetail to save myself.I tried my best for 20 days!!
I only had a whitetail deer tag, but boy I wish I could have taken a mule deer, saw several well over 200'' B&C, and 3 that would pass the 30 inch mark on width!! and they were so patteren able, same place every day at about the same time, and really didn't care how close i got, had them several times at 30 yards, without trying, and they were all in batchler groups still!! 
just courious as to how you guys kill whitetails out in this area?? with a bow!!, or do you only rifle hunt this area of ND


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Scout, pattern, then set up a tree stand and put countless hours in it, scouting, patterning, and hunting


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

We could tell ya but then we'd have to kill ya! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Out there walk the riverbottoms and draws. S L O W L Y. The mulies are way easier. Walk over the tops and they will be sitting just below you under a tree!

Man I wish I had 20 days out there!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

"saw several well over 200'' B&C, and 3 that would pass the 30 inch mark on width!! and they were so patteren able, same place every day at about the same time, and really didn't care how close i got, had them several times at 30 yards, without trying, and they were all in batchler groups still!! "

*Are you serious?

Out there for 20 days bowhunting with the rifle hunters and you could get as close as you wanted to these B&C class bucks?
Are you invisible?

Western whitetail hunting is tough, but if I were you I'd get my muley tag and start rewriting our record books!*


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

alright you are stretchin the truth on the mulys a lil bit but as far as whitails if you want to shoot one don't hunt that part of the state you are fighting a huge up hill battle go to the eastern part of the state much easier


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't know if he get's on the right land it will be rather easy. Almost easier then over in the Eastern part. If you are on the river, it is rather easy to both spot and stalk and tree hunt. Getting on the land on the other hand is not easy!


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

well, I have never hunted in the part of ND that I was in before, and really didn't have a choice as to what part of the state I got to hunt, so I just tried my best with what i had to work with, I was not near any river, that i could find, I was a couple miles east of the little missouri national grass lands, and about 16 miles north of 94, as for streaching the truth some on the mule deer, well, NO, they were in the same place every morning, within about 10 minutes each day, and the biggest muledeer I ever seen walking!!
even got some video of them, but its in VHC format, and shaky, as my cam has no image stabalizer! But there were alot of them, I have hunted in about 12 different states ( self guided)so far for whitetails, and never had such a hard time getting close to one, as I did in the area in ND as I hunted this fall!
They were very very skitish, and very very nocturnal, only saw them the last few minutes of each day, and maybe a couple doe in the mornings with yearlings, but as soon as they saw me they would run a couple of miles to put distance between my truck and them( I pheasanted hunted each morning, and seen theses doe in route from where I stayed and where I hunted) But the mule deer, bucks and does, would stand on the side of the roads and watch me!!, and like I said, there were some monster muledeer in this area, all in groups of 5 or more bucks.Now weather you could get permission to hunt the lands i saw them on, don't know, didn't ask, as had no tag for them, but I would bet a lot of money, if i had a tag, and got permision, I would have had a very good chance at a monster, as how predictable they were!!!!! even with a bow, but a rifle, I think it would have been a slam dunk!!

I would be glad to give info on where I saw them if someone was really interested!!, but from what I could gather from some locals, muledeer tags are far and few in the area,even for residents,as a matter of fact, one land owner let me bow hunt for whitetails on his land, and he SHOT a 30'' muledeer last season, SEEN the rack!!, a farmer, so he didn't have it mounted!!, even seen a good 150'' whitetail from his lands, but at 500 yards bedded, and I didn't know it at the time, but where it was bedded, was actually on his property, had i known, I would have tried a stalk, but I don't believe in tresspassing so since I didn't know, I watched it till dark, and then left with it still bedded! but other than that, for 14 days I tried my best and came up empty, tag in [pocket}
I had a great time, and would try it again in a heart beat. 
Was just wondering if there was some better method of hunting these whitetails, than I tried,( I tried ground blinds, and stalking areas with cover, but no trees for treestands,so they stayed in the truck) as that was the point of the post, and to tip my hat to those that bow hunt the area I was in and filled tags on a regular basis!


----------

